# AC window unit, Air Cleaning system and Dust



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

With the new addition to my shop, I am also upgrading from my old 8000 BTU 120 volt AC window unit to a larger 18000 BTU 240 volt AC unit, once the old unit was removed and after taking a look on the inside of the system we found it was caked in sawdust and glue combined and took a good while cleaning it out.

My question is if I were to invest in an Air Cleaning system would that resolve the dust in the Air Conditioning window unit completely?

Woodcraft has a Rickon 400 CFM on sale.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope to be adding an A/C window unit to my shop soon. I'm about half way done finishing the interior walls. In looking for similar setups here at LJ, I saw one where the little flip down door with thin foam filter was removed and a multi filter assembly was adapted to hold 2 or 3 small furnace style filters. Looked like a pretty good idea to keep guts of A/C unit cleaner.

I'd be curious how much an air cleaner would help if you were running both at same time. I guess it would reduce the overall time/amount of junk the A/C is sucking in but I'd think it would still suck in some until the air was purged of dust.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well for sure it would reduce a large amount of dust that gets sucked in, as to totally, im not sure, but if i were you i would get that filter unit…glad to know your making good headway….enjoy the day randy….


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Randy…A window A/C unit in a shop is going to attract dust regardless of how much of an air cleaning system you have also. I use two jet air cleaners in my shop and still get a lot of dust in my A/C filter. I had a problem with the front fins on the A/C icing up. 
I took some Dove dishwashing soap (that's what we had in the kitchen) and put it in a spray bottle and diluted it with water. I turned off the a/c and gave the fins and coils a good spraying. It helps to keep them clean and sawdust free. This is ongoing maintenance that I preform to keep the a/c in top shape since it is exposed to sawdust from inside and outside dusts and weather from the outside.

the bottle with the liquid soap also is great for testing all the fittings and connections on the air lines I have for my compressor. The slightest air leak will show soap bubbles when sprayed.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Randy,

I have the Grizzly Air filter, My shop furnace has air filters and there is the dust collector with the thein chip and dust catcher in front . I have on occassion decided not to turn the air filter and dust collection on. LJust cutting something small on cabinet saw or band saw. Whoa! dust is everywhere. its amazing how different. I will be watchful of my window ac as well now that you brought this up.

Thanks!

I had an older ac unit that slid out of the case and I used to use the garden hose to clean up.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I doubt that it will stop it completely. I have a window unit that I keep the filter off of and just blow it out with air occasionally. I have a wen air filter that is the same unit as the small grizzly. It's amazing how it works to clean the air. If I don't have it in, I can look at a light and see the dust in the air. A few minutes after I turn it on, I don't see the dust in the air.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

A thought I had about changing filters is the box stores have filters which are close in size. I replace or clean out my micro filters often, and I put a cheaper filter in front which takes out larger dust particles.

I was just thinking it's time to check out the Grizzly air filter which I installed in the rafters of the shop. Not fun but out of the way.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I use around 10 or so window units on the farm here on trailers and even one in my garage where I have my "mancave" and computer. I have yet to come across one that has a true air filter that will remove the fine particles. 
Mostly, they're a rough mesh and so you'll have problems unless you can somehow make a frame to put one of the hepa grade furnace filters in front.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh yeah,

My grizzly air filter is the big one. I had a problem with it and they sent me a new remote right away. That didn't work so they sent me a whole receiver unit. I love Grizzly Customer Service!

The frame around the intake with a couple of sliding groves is in my to do list. LOL! It's a really long list.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I too have a DC which is not located in the shop it has it's own closet outside of the shop where the dust is sucked out of and collected, I'm thinking of trying the (Not sure what it's called) but it's the mash fiber filter that I can wrap around the intake of the AC unit and see if that will work.

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## macatlin1 (May 5, 2010)

I ran into the same problem with my A/C, ie. dust clogging. I ran the A/C for a month before I checked the internal filter and discovered it clogged. When I removed it for cleaning I discovered the condenser fins also clogged. A lot of brushing, blowing it out with compressed air, and using a fine brass wire brush got it clean. In my mind, the internal filter is worthless.

I built a cover which holds a filter and since it covers the I/R port for the remote it needed to open to all ow manual operation.



















I carefully fit the cover to fit the front of the A/C unit and then put foam seals to block unfiltered air from being sucked in from the edges. The filter frame is below the cold air outlets and the cold air is directed toward the ceiling. The light fixture is a cheap one and only works down to 60 degrees F and when the A/C is on (maximum cooling) it causes that particular fixture to flicker. I was surprised just how fast the added filter clogs so now I always run the A/C when ever I am in the shop and cutting or sanding. I changed the filter the first time after 2 months and now have it scheduled to change every 3 months.

I tried to add a water manometer but there wasn't enough suction to get good clogged vs. un-clogged filter readings so I now simply rely on periodic changing.

Enjoy!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

What a great idea macatlin1 Thanks!


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

@Marcatlin1 has great idea, but I wonder how much air flow is restricted due to the filter? I tried a 1" pleated filter on a 20" box fan last week and was amazed at how much lower the air flow was.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

There was significant restriction of air flow anyway????

Oh yeah I forgot to clean out my air filtration unit. LOL! have to put it on my shop to do list…:<)


----------

